# Moving threads to new forum when management changes



## linsj (Jan 2, 2017)

Now that Kauai Beach Villas has changed management companies from Wyndham to Grand Pacific, has anyone planned to move threads about this property to the appropriate forum?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2017)

id have to look to see how much of a chore that would be...unless someone has a valid reason they should stay.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 4, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> id have to look to see how much of a chore that would be...unless someone has a valid reason they should stay.


No valid reason, but why change now?  I still see the old Makai Club posts in the Wyndham forum and they moved last year...

If it's easy, sure.  If it's not, I wouldn't bother -- and I own x3 at KBV so I do have some standing here 

-ryan


----------

